# So out of breath! Anyone else? ro



## jumpingbean (May 29, 2012)

I'm so out of breath ALL THE TIME. It's so frustrating! I know this is typical of GD and I'm not having any chest pains but it feels like I have asthma. Actually, what it feels like is how I felt when we went to Leadville, CO where the altitude is over 10,000 ft. I remember lying in bed and feeling like I had a load of bricks on my chest each time I tried to take a breath. Thanks for reading my rant.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jumpingbean said:


> I'm so out of breath ALL THE TIME. It's so frustrating! I know this is typical of GD and I'm not having any chest pains but it feels like I have asthma. Actually, what it feels like is how I felt when we went to Leadville, CO where the altitude is over 10,000 ft. I remember lying in bed and feeling like I had a load of bricks on my chest each time I tried to take a breath. Thanks for reading my rant.


It is typical. It's myopathy and the muscles surrounding your lungs have lost their strength.

I had that and everything else fell down go boom! The uterus, the bladder; you name it. I refer to this as faux myastenia gravis. This happens to be one of the main reasons I quite fooling around and had the thyroid zapped.










What is your plan; are you having the thyroid removed?


----------



## jumpingbean (May 29, 2012)

Andros, I'm seriously leaning toward the RAI. I'm SO. TIRED. OF. THIS. I really feel like my quality of life is not good right now. Oh, I also have a constant low-grade fever, which I've read is normal too. No wonder I'm so tired all the time. Thanks for your reply, I appreciate it.

Edited to ask if your muscle strength returned once your thyroid was zapped? I'm hopeful that mine will but I feel like it's so far gone it might take a while to get back to "normal."


----------



## miltomeal (May 17, 2011)

Your body will start to respond better when you get your hormone levels balanced and stay balanced. It wasn't until about 9 months after RAI for me to get my body to respond, and i am still working at it.

Going to Leadville this weekend! a friend of mine is training for the 100 miles in 30 hours event in august. I will just be hangin out!

Best wishes


----------



## stellablue (Jun 2, 2012)

Me too. It drives me crazy. I asked the doctor and he acted like I was complaining over nothing. And I am also sore under my ribs, which feels like it is related to the breathing. I also was having a constant low-grade fever, but since starting meds, it has gone away.


----------



## rkh3 (Feb 27, 2010)

I experienced this as well many times during this adventure, it is certainly related to Graves and as you say, very concerning. With me, the shortnesss of breath went away after my total tyroidecomy. Climbing stairs no longer requires me to stop to catch my breath......this is life changing.


----------



## JPGreco (Mar 2, 2012)

Yep, that exhaustion feeling sucks. Its how I used to feel after 90 minutes of soccer, but now it happens from carrying something that weighs like 50lbs (used to carry 90lbs no problem). This is one of the MOST aggravating symptoms cause it has more than any other affected my daily life.


----------

